# Northrop N9MB Flying Wing



## v2 (Nov 24, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60CgYmNb2a8_


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2007)

Great video. That looks like a rigging nightmare.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2007)

That one is at Planes of Fame in Chino. It had an engine fire a couple of years agos. Shame too, I haven't gotten a chance to see it fly since I got my Nikon. Hopefully, they will get it flying again soon. I have some old shots of it around here somewhere.


----------



## sunny91 (Nov 24, 2007)

Very special..

Sunny


----------

